# Changing band length



## Zen Sticks (Dec 30, 2021)

What increment of change do you make when looking to make slight adjustments to you band length? 

I want a little more power from my current anchor point. If I pull back about another 5-6 inches that "feels" good from a power perspective but I don't want to change my anchor point. 
So what do you find as a noticeable change? 5mm per cut? 10mm? What would you recommend?


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

My suggestion is if you want more power without changing your anchor point you need to increase band thickness or go with wider bands.

I don't know how you can add band length without changing your anchor point, if you add band length and keep your same anchor point it would decrease the power of the bands. 

Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Try shortening about 3/8" at a time. Measure the band length from the end of your pouch to where you secure the band on the fork. Divide this length into your draw length. I usually adjust to about 4.25X factor but when I want more power I have gone up to 5.0X. Some guys will stretch even further but longevity will decrease when stretching to max.


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

I change my taper before I change my active length. That said If you cut your bands long and use wrap and tuck you could play with it pretty easily to see what you like.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

To match the "feel" of the longer pull, measure that draw length and divide by your active length.
Divide your current draw length at your anchor point by the result, and cut the bands to the new active length. They will have the same same stretch ratio, and hopefully similar feel.


----------



## orion25 (Nov 10, 2021)

If you want to shorten your bands to match the draw + 6 inches then you have to divide this length by a ratio of 5 which gives 6/5 = 1.2 inches. I think the wisest solution is to cut 3/16 into 3/16 until you find what works for you while remaining with a stretch rate below 5.5.


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

I agree with all comments above... shortening active, changin tapers or band thickness. I would start with your active though & then taper, then band thickess.


----------



## Zen Sticks (Dec 30, 2021)

Thanks for all the input. 
My current bands are simple shot black .7mm
18mm x 22mm x 270mm (shooting 11mm steel)
My anchor point seems to be at 30 inches (76.2 cm) 
From what I've figured here, I think the bands need to be more like 23.8 cm as opposed to the current 27 cm
I've got a SS Bean Flip that I can use to experiment with this without making cuts.
I need to get out and try it. But it's too cold for that right now.


----------



## Zen Sticks (Dec 30, 2021)

And maybe this is a stupid question... But

Is there any kind of "guide" to tapers? A starting point for newbs to start making thier own bands type of thing?


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Nathan from SimpleShot has a video on YouTube, also you can type cutting tapered bands on the YouTube search. 

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## orion25 (Nov 10, 2021)

Bâtons Zen said:


> Et c'est peut-être une question stupide... Mais
> 
> Existe-t-il une sorte de "guide" des cônes ? Un point de départ pour que les débutants commencent à créer leur propre groupe ?
> [/DEVIS]
> ...


----------



## orion25 (Nov 10, 2021)

Bâtons Zen said:


> Merci pour toute la contribution.
> Mes bracelets actuels sont des simples shot black .7mm
> 18 mm x 22 mm x 270 mm (tir en acier 11 mm)
> Mon point d'ancrage semble être à 30 pouces (76,2 cm)
> ...


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Inspired by a Bill Hays post from years ago, I use the following rule of thumb for cutting taper with thicknesses of .5 to .7 and draw lengths near 30 inches (about 76cm). 
For steel ammo, cut the wide end 2 times the diameter.
For lead ammo, cut the wide end 3 times the diameter.
For glass and clay ammo, cut the wide end 1.5 times the diameter. 
Cut the narrow end according to your ratio preference - I like 2:1, but 2:3 seems more common. 
If your draw length is closer to 60 inches, use half the recommendations listed above. 
If your draw length is closer to 45 inches, use 3/4 the recommendations listed above. 
My first cuts for new latex are for 1/4 my draw length. If I need more snap, it is easy to cut it down to 1/5. Not so easy to make the cut latex longer. 
If 1/4 the draw length cut is good, I can also enjoy longer band life. Win, win!


----------



## Zen Sticks (Dec 30, 2021)

Well now... Let me see if I get this.
So for 11mm steel
A draw length of 76cm 
22mm x 15mm x 190mm for the 2:3
22mm x 11mm x 190mm for the 2:1
Am I figuring that right? 
If so, that explains why my bands don't feel like they are pulling tight enough. On my Scout LT I've got almost the whole 270mm. Geesh.


----------



## orion25 (Nov 10, 2021)

That's it. Don't forget to add about 20mm for fixing. Have fun.


----------

